# Nother new guy



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome! Great Choice!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome! Downshifting I've noticed two things. Yes, it shakes a lot. I avoid this by rev matching or kicking the speedo up 1000 RPM to help a bit. On the other hand, I rarely do that. I think it has to do with the way the ECU is programmed but you'll actually save gas by letting the car slow down through neutral, as you previously stated. From the other posts on here I don't believe these are meant to be downshifted like their beastly counter parts. Like the red color btw!


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Nick C.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

I like the red as well as stated it's for the wife and when we travel. She has a 90 mile daily trip for work so it's paying off already. Went with the light interior as well and it looks great.

i will be getting EFI live soon to do some trans programming, upset HPTuners isn't in the market as I've been tuning my stuff and have that for years and years.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

welcome to the club.. hope you enjoy yours as much as I've enjoyed mine


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Grr said:


> Hey, bought a CTD for the wife on March 15th. Been a great car this far has about 4500 miles and average from 0is 39.9mpg but it's been getting better all the time, normally runs 42-43mpg though the wind has been horrible.
> 
> only complaint is this transmission has some of the worst programming logic, and what is with the downshifting, man it's jerky. Buy a car for milage and you can't even coast with it! My milage went up 2.4mpg by throwing it in neutral and coasting everytime I was slowing down.
> 
> ...


Hello Grr,

Congrats and welcome to the forum! The Red Hot color on the Cruzes is amazing; great choice . If you still are experiencing reoccurring transmission problems in the future, please don't hesitate to reach out to us. We are on here daily to answer questions or concerns. Enjoy and Keep Cruzin'! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## Grr (May 14, 2014)

Chevy customer care, there are no transmission "problems", but I am simply amazes me at what was allowed out of the calibration team and into production. I have been tuning GM cars since 2005 and there is no way I would allow a car to behave this way, it is overly harsh on downshifts and does not allow coasting as historically has happened. The 2014 pickups are this way as I have also driven them, and it was relayed by my dealer that they have had many complaints about it.

i cannot fathom as to why this was desired, maybe to increase braking performance? 

Otherwise I have no complaints with anything on the car off the top of my head, it really is that good


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

One reason we came up with, in regards to the more or less in ability to engine brake, was to ease the wear and tear on the engine overall for warranty purposes.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wrlcome to the forums!:jump:


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome.....and yes the ctd does some weird shifting stuff....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Grr,

I apologize for any displeasure with the transmission. We can again be reached via private message if you ever have any questions or concerns with your vehicle. I'm glad to hear that your Cruze has been good to you and that you have no complaints! Happy Cruzin'!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

well i noticed yesterday while going down a hill that the downshift wasn't noticeable as it has been before. This after putting 18k in miles since February.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Holy crap you rack up mileage fast


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah that is some miles traveled. I drive from here to NJ and back monthly, I have 24k but thats since when I joined the forums. I take it Diesel was the best option for you.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and congrats! The jerkiness in the transmission smoothed out over time in mine.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome to the CTD club. With the transmission, I found that I usually run mine in in the auto-stick mode. I like to have control over the gears. The car will down shift for you if you forget, but it doesnt seem to be the same as the regular automatic mode. I also like the auto-stick feature because I have control over the car during acceleration. The car feels more sporty and very responsive in that mode. Congrats on your new Cruze though. I cant wait to get mine back.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

My brother traded in his black SS like yours in the garage for a volt, its one **** of a feeling losing that corvette engine LOL


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I have noticed the same improvement in MPG (about 2.5mpg) putting it in neutral when going downhill.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah, if you pay attention you can feel it downshift but after a while, you don't even notice it. It also automatically shifts into neutral when you stop and hold your foot on the brake. Release the brake and it goes right back into gear. I'm wondering if that's a fuel saving tactic...otherwise, I don't know why it does that.

This Cruze is probably the very first car both the wife and I love...it's great and you will enjoy yours as well! Congrats!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Yeah, if you pay attention you can feel it downshift but after a while, you don't even notice it. It also automatically shifts into neutral when you stop and hold your foot on the brake. Release the brake and it goes right back into gear. I'm wondering if that's a fuel saving tactic...otherwise, I don't know why it does that.
> 
> This Cruze is probably the very first car both the wife and I love...it's great and you will enjoy yours as well! Congrats!


you got it, eliminates any friction at dead stop saving another little spec of fuel


----------

